# Es Kommt keine Mail



## wipes (24. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute ich möchte auch in euren Forum beitreten aber ich bekomme keine Mail!
Kann mich also nicht freischalten.

Gruß Wipes


----------



## Thorsten (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Es Kommt keine Mail*

Hi,

du schreibst doch schon hier im Forum, also solltes Du freigeschaltet sein.

Oder gibts Probleme mit Beiträgen lesen / schreiben etc.?


----------



## ~jens~ (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Es Kommt keine Mail*

HI,
das ist mir jetzt schon öfter aufgefallen.
Hier schreiben welche was über freischalten und keine mail bekommen. Aber im Prinzip müssen die sich doch erst freischalten um hier schreiben zu können.
Wieso können die auch ohne freischalten hier schreiben 
lg


----------



## Joachim (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Es Kommt keine Mail*

Hallo Wipes! (gibt es auch einen richtigen Namen?  )

Bitte auch im Support lesen - nur 2 Themen vor deinem kam die gleiche Frage:
Keine Mail bekommen ...

Unabhängig davon habe ich dir nochmal eine Mail an deine angegebene Adresse geschickt - bestätige diese (schick sie an den Absender zurück) und dein Account wird aktiviert.

Wenn wieder keine ankommt:

- Spamfilter im Mailprogramm?
- Falsche Adresse angegeben? -> PN an "Joachim" mit richtiger Mailadresse

@Jens
Der Support (und nur der  ) ist für "registriert aber noch nicht freigeschaltet" offen - eben damit sie sich hier melden können, wenn sie Probleme haben.


----------



## ~jens~ (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Es Kommt keine Mail*

hi,
ups achso das wusste ich nicht 
lg


----------



## wipes (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Es Kommt keine Mail*

Noch mal Hallo an alle.

Es gibt natürlich einen richtigen Namen. Und zwar Reiner! 
Ja ich kann hier schreiben aber jedes Mal wenn ich mich einlocke
Kommt die Meldung der Account ist noch nicht aktiviert aktiviere sie mit der E-Mail nur wie ohne Mail  Und auf Links kann ich auch nicht klicken dann kommt ich soll mich registrieren.  Aber egal die E-Mail ist angekommen und ich habe sie zurück geschickt hoffe es klappt jetzt.
Werde mich erst Morgen durchs Forum wälzen war ein langer Arbeitstag.


Gruß Reiner


----------



## Joachim (26. Mai 2007)

*AW: Es Kommt keine Mail*

Hallo Reiner!

Die Mail ist ganz sicher in deinem Spam-Ordner gelandet. Überprüf das bei Gelegenheit bitte, da wir dir sonst bei Passwortverlust o.ä. nicht helfen können 

Du bist aktiviert.


----------



## wipes (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Es Kommt keine Mail*

So Account ist aktiv. 

Danke  Und auf ein fröhliches schreiben. 

Gruß Reiner


----------



## w54wolle (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Es Kommt keine Mail*

Hallo !
Habe auch das Problem " Du musst noch deinen Account " bestätigen habe aber schon die Mails gelöscht - wie kann ich das in Ordnung bringen ? Ich glaube, das ich Hilfe gebrauchen kann
Gruss Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Es Kommt keine Mail*

Moin,

ich schick Dir eine neue... aber diesmal erst benutzen und dann löschen.


----------

